
Reexamining the Impact of Immigration on the Labor Market (2003) [pdf] - patrickg_zill
https://sites.hks.harvard.edu/fs/gborjas/publications/journal/QJE2003.pdf
======
patrickg_zill
About the author, George Borjas:

George J. Borjas is the Robert W. Scrivner Professor of Economics and Social
Policy at the Harvard Kennedy School. He was awarded the IZA Prize in Labor
Economics in 2011. Professor Borjas is a Research Associate at the National
Bureau of Economic Research and a Research Fellow at IZA. Professor Borjas is
the author of several books, including Immigration Economics (Harvard
University Press, 2014), Heaven's Door: Immigration Policy and the American
Economy (Princeton University Press, 1999), and the widely used textbook Labor
Economics (McGraw-Hill, 2016), now in its seventh edition. His latest book is
We Wanted Workers: Unraveling the Immigration Narrative, published by W. W.
Norton in Fall 2016. He has also published over 150 articles in books and
scholarly journals. His professional honors include citations in Who's Who in
the World and Who's Who in America. Professor Borjas was elected a fellow of
the Econometric Society in 1998 and a fellow of the Society of Labor
Economists in 2004. In 2016, Politico listed Professor Borjas #17 in the list
of the 50 "thinkers, doers and visionaries transforming American
politics...For telling it like it really is on immigration." He received his
Ph.D. in economics from Columbia University in 1975.

